# What knives would you never sell? Forever Keepers.



## mr drinky (Dec 7, 2013)

I have been thinking about selling knives lately, but I probably won't unless this crazy swinger house comes in way over budget, but it has got me thinking about what I would clench my fleshy fingers around as my last resort. 

I have to say that thinking about this is really difficult. There are so many friends in my knife drawer that I often use.

If I were to choose right now, I would keep my mario 240, marko suji, DT petty, adam mary honesuki, and HHH wootz charcuterie knife. 5 knives: 2x stainless, 2x 52100, and one damascus carbon something. I should pick a paring knife too, but the DT petty is capable.

k.


----------



## marc4pt0 (Dec 7, 2013)

My Del 210 Damascus and 240 mono gyutos, HHH Tuxedo Damascus gyuto, ZK 10"chefs knife. I have more coming that might make that list, but we shall see. Also the Rodrigue Power Sword might as well make the list too.


----------



## apicius9 (Dec 8, 2013)

I have separation anxiety when it comes to any of my knives, even though they are more modest than many others' treasures. But I would keep the Fish-handled and Dave-pimped Hiro AS 240, Carter 9.5 sun wa suji, Carter 6.5 sun HG funayuki, Harner 185ish nakiri, Watanabe 270 gyuto, Carter muteki 145 honesuki, Dojo parer, Guede 320 bread knife. I think these make a decent set. All great performers and all rehandled. 

Stefan


----------



## 99Limited (Dec 8, 2013)

I will never, ever sale this knife, san-mai spicy white core with 410 ss clad.







I also have a Carter 5.3 sun riveted handle Funayuki that love too much to let go. It's too bad he doesn't

make these any more. They are rustic, but extremely easy to sharpen and hold an edge for a long time.


----------



## eshua (Dec 8, 2013)

You guys have all been helpfull and some of the big name makers here have cheered me up at work enough to get though some bad years on line, but I'd sell any Dt, Carter, Fowler, ect to have some fun and try a new Heji. 
The ones I'd never sell are the gifted set of sushi knives I got when one of our old timers retired. 20 years of everyday use.


----------



## sachem allison (Dec 8, 2013)

well, guys I never thought I would sell most of my knives but, I did. I have the one Pierre made me as a special personal gift, I can't sell that one and I am more then likely keeping most of Chef's personal knives. Oddly, the one I gave to Eamon to work on actually, came back to me in the whole Catchside/ Burke utility knife debacle. I never thought I would sell the Dragonslayer Set but, it looks like the only way For me to get out of here is to do it. I'm holding out as long as I can though.lol


----------



## mr drinky (Dec 8, 2013)

I have a couple Fish-handled knives that would be very difficult to let go, and now that I think about it, my Carter would probably add to the my five (now six) list to keep. 

At one point in time I wanted to start an online consignment/pawn store where people could 'give up' knives and possibly buy them back later, and sales would be favorable to those who would be willing to sell them back to the original owner when things smoothed out. 

k.


----------



## turbochef422 (Dec 8, 2013)

I love selling knives and getting to try new stuff. The only 2 I have I wouldn't sell is a Mario 270 I just bought back bc I missed it so and a really cool carter 200mm funy that I picked up here. It's got an awesome 1/2 round 1/2 octogon handle. He made the knife while still in japan and it's unlike my other Carter's bc its super thick coming out if the handle an then tapers right away kinda like the shig I had. I know if i sold it I could never replace it.


----------



## XooMG (Dec 8, 2013)

So far I have none that I would never sell. I think among the knives currently in my home, I'd have to flip some coins or roll some dice to determine last to sell. It'd most likely be one of my two gyuto though (Sakai Yusuke, Itinomonn). Perhaps the Harner on the way will change my mind, but I don't know.


----------



## hambone.johnson (Dec 8, 2013)

a great chef mentor I worked with right out of school gave me a takeda AS 240 slicer, ill never let go of that. my Aritsugu blue 2-180mm mukimono, DT ITK 240, those are some solid 2 other keepers. my Hattori KF is so hammered and has seen too long in the kitchen, so I think im stuck with that workhorse too.


----------



## CB1968 (Dec 8, 2013)

I love my Will, not Willy! Great knife real workhorse, Heiji S/S great knife.
CB


----------



## NO ChoP! (Dec 8, 2013)

I thought I had a few life long keepers, but as I've amassed newer knives, I've realized I could probably let them go. So, although I have some current favs, I'm guessing someday I'll have a newer, hotter knife of the moment.

All that being said, my personally designed 250mm in 52100 has some sentimental value...


----------



## Nmko (Dec 8, 2013)

I would have to say at the moment, Just about all my Harners would be keepers... but I, like most other people here could be swayed by newer things... More than likely newer Harners! :biggrin:


----------



## Salty dog (Dec 8, 2013)

I just sold 20 or so knives., many I thought I'd never sell. My only rule now is keep the knives that were given to me. The rest are sellable.


----------



## bkultra (Dec 8, 2013)

Sell knives?... Please explain this concept.


----------



## ar11 (Dec 8, 2013)

sachem allison said:


> well, guys I never thought I would sell most of my knives but, I did. I have the one Pierre made me as a special personal gift, I can't sell that one and I am more then likely keeping most of Chef's personal knives. Oddly, the one I gave to Eamon to work on actually, came back to me in the whole Catchside/ Burke utility knife debacle. I never thought I would sell the Dragonslayer Set but, it looks like the only way For me to get out of here is to do it. I'm holding out as long as I can though.lol



Where does one see pics of the dragonslayer set? Heard it mentioned it many times, must be quite epic.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Dec 8, 2013)

ar11 said:


> Where does one see pics of the dragonslayer set? Heard it mentioned it many times, must be quite epic.



http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/3271-I-got-my-Dragonslayers-from-Randy-yesterday

http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/s...inking-about-passing-around-my-Dragon-slayers


----------



## Lefty (Dec 8, 2013)

I've recently been asking myself this question an awful lot, lately. My definite keepers are:

Rodrigue Pettysuki - it's my prize
Misono Moly 210 gyuto (my wife bought it for me as my first j-knife and it truly does kick ass)
Carter 7.4 sun KU Suji with custom handle - Rick made it attainable at a time that I thought I'd never own a knife like it.
Harner Mini Gyuto - I've had multiple offers on this one and have turned them all down.
Davis Dammy Petty - I was keeping either it or my gyuto and I sold the gyuto (I considered the one i didn't sell a gift from a friend)
Catcheside gyuto. It just makes me happy. 

That's it, for now.


----------



## marc4pt0 (Dec 8, 2013)

The Catchside eh? That's awesome!


----------



## panda (Dec 8, 2013)

unless you find your 'perfect match' in every way imaginable, shouldn't any knife be expendable? i'm still in search of my holy grail. sure i've found a few that i think is great most of the way, but that last 1 or 2 attributes counts for A LOT at this end of the spectrum. i imagine a highly specific full on custom is the only way to achieve such a thing. my most recent is a semi-custom takeda, i'm thinking i may need a second custom from another maker to handle heavier tasks. 

any gifted knives should not be involved in the discussion as that goes without saying not to let go of unless regifting elsewhere.


----------



## Benuser (Dec 8, 2013)

Never say never. But I hope never have to sell irreplaceable knives, that form a species, like vintages, or knives I have been given, have a history, knives I did a lot of work on, that have become a part of my knife life.


----------



## EdipisReks (Dec 8, 2013)

my dad's horn handled 60s vintage Randall 6" model 4.


----------



## Lefty (Dec 8, 2013)

Oh yeah. My dad's Henckels Chef.


----------



## Benuser (Dec 8, 2013)

I now realize I would find acceptable to find another good or even better home to some knives, but not selling them.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Dec 8, 2013)

Takagi Honyaki-Ebony Octagon Handle

Aritsugu 270 Yanagi-Curly Koa, Blk. Horn,Honduran Rosewood Handle

Takeda 270 gyuto-Handle in the works


----------



## geezr (Dec 8, 2013)

"What knives would you never sell? Forever Keepers."

Sell?? No! :viking:
A few knives are on long term loan though :wink:


----------



## orange (Dec 8, 2013)

Everybody has his price.


----------



## greasedbullet (Dec 8, 2013)

orange said:


> Everybody has his price.



I cannot agree with this statement more.


----------



## deanb (Dec 9, 2013)

I won't sell any of my knives unless someday I become really desperate, but even then I would never sell my Bob Kramer 9" chef's in 52100.


----------



## Erilyn75 (Dec 9, 2013)

I don't have an extensive collection like you guys but the one knife ill never part with was a gift from a forum member. He recently sent me a bunch of different knives to try out and of all, I loved the Yamawaku. It will forever be on my wall. It also turned me into a wa girl


----------



## labor of love (Dec 9, 2013)

ive never come across a knife that i wouldnt sell. ever. im more interested in finding ways to try more knives, and if that means letting go of knives its not a big deal, i dont really like get sentimental over it either.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Dec 9, 2013)

I can't say I would sell any knives right now, but everybody has a price. Including my Kramers.


----------



## Sam Cro (Dec 9, 2013)

orange said:


> Everybody has his price.





greasedbullet said:


> I cannot agree with this statement more.



I can Not disagree even more so ! Not everything has a price to be sold and even more so when some one states this ! Just because some one is a Milti billionaire does not mean they always get what they want . 

Sam


----------



## ecchef (Dec 9, 2013)

Martell suji, Fish handled Masahiro, the Bauchops.


----------



## Anton (Dec 9, 2013)

Carter with Fish handle and Saya. DT San Mai, Custom Harner, and French monster chef's passed onto me


----------



## 99Limited (Dec 9, 2013)

orange said:


> Everybody has his price.



I'll say "No" to that statement. Only because I'll never be able to own something so valuable that someone would pay an obscene amount of money to acquire it.


----------



## chinacats (Dec 10, 2013)

Current chopping block includes Shig and KS...but these are keepers:


----------



## zoze (Dec 10, 2013)

Tilman, Carter, Tanaka I wouldn't part with.


----------



## labor of love (Dec 10, 2013)

i actually did feel rather guilty about selling off my first tilman. but i justified it to myself by ordering another.


----------



## berko (Dec 10, 2013)

what cleaver is it chinacats?


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr (Dec 10, 2013)

The only knives for me that I would never sell, are those that I would never own. Things might change when I get my hands on some custom made ones.


----------



## daddy yo yo (Dec 10, 2013)

Never is such a long period of time...


----------



## JKerr (Dec 10, 2013)

Almost all of my kit is new now (after selling most of my cleavers and gyutos), but probably the only one that is potentially a keeper is the Sugimoto OMS#6. Not necessarily because it's the best knife I've ever used, but it was something of a unicorn for me; wanted to try one for ages but could never really justify the price. But with the money from selling my other cleavers I figured I'd treat myself and it certainly hasn't disappointed. Plus there aren't any other cleavers on the market that interest me enough at the moment.


----------



## malacara (Dec 10, 2013)

JKerr said:


> Almost all of my kit is new now (after selling most of my cleavers and gyutos), but probably the only one that is potentially a keeper is the Sugimoto OMS#6. Not necessarily because it's the best knife I've ever used, but it was something of a unicorn for me; wanted to try one for ages but could never really justify the price. But with the money from selling my other cleavers I figured I'd treat myself and it certainly hasn't disappointed. Plus there aren't any other cleavers on the market that interest me enough at the moment.



:eek2: :fanning: Congrats Josh!

It would be really awesome to know a bit more about your new cleaver and how you compare it to the standar version.

I would never sell the Mizuno Sweedish steel and the Tadatsuna inox cleavers

Regards


----------



## mr drinky (Dec 10, 2013)

daddy yo yo said:


> Never is such a long period of time...



You are correct, maybe that time frame is a bit long, and is really confined to my ability to cook. After that, I will pass some on to family and sell the rest (even the ones that I thought I'd never get rid of). 

I guess for me I am considering knives that (1) have so much utility right now that I wouldn't think of getting rid of them as I use them all of the time; (2) I would want to possibly pass on to my children; and (3) have some sentimental value. 

I would actually put in my keepers the Mr. Tanaka that my wife gave me. It was my first nice knife and it was because of that that I started to learn to sharpen and found these knife forums.

k.


----------



## Eric (Dec 10, 2013)

I have no plans to part with my rader, HHH custom-including the one Randy helped me make, and my shig yani. If I get a burke and DT custom they will also be keepers. In fact, I have so many unused knives, I think it is time to have a sale! ER


----------



## jaybett (Dec 10, 2013)

I've been more interested in picking up knifes to try out a maker, a type of steel, or different knife pattern. Often times I've been surprised, knives that were held in high regard by the forum, didn't do much for me. While knives that the forum didn't care about, fit my style. 

My collection is like a reference library. I find it interesting to pull out a knife, I haven't used in a while, and see if my opinion has changed? As my sharpening skills have improved, some of the knives have been a revelation in how they perform. 

Is there any one knife that I would keep forever? No. 

Through trial and error I've found the type of knife that fits my needs, and what features that are valuable to me. If something were to happen to my knives. I know exactly what I'd order, and how it would be customized. 

Jay


----------



## chinacats (Dec 11, 2013)

berko said:


> what cleaver is it chinacats?



11xx series CCK. I rounded the corners for my cutting style and really enjoy it. That and the Zakuri are very inexpensive knives that just work the way they should and feel right in the hand (well actually the Zakuri will be getting some new shoes). 

Cheers


----------



## berko (Dec 11, 2013)

especially the sujihiki zakuris dont get enough love in my opinion.


----------



## split0101 (Dec 11, 2013)

jaybett said:


> I've been more interested in picking up knifes to try out a maker, a type of steel, or different knife pattern. Often times I've been surprised, knives that were held in high regard by the forum, didn't do much for me. While knives that the forum didn't care about, fit my style.



I have done the same thing. I wanted to figure out what I like, so Ive tried W1, AS, AEB-L, O1, VG-10, and 52100. Some I liked more than others, but one thing I have noticed is that you cant really go with steel if the heat treatment hasnt been done correctly. Who cares if you have a AEB-L or a 52100 if it hasnt been done right. Thats what keeps me away from a lot of the new makers out there. I dont feel like spending a premium as they figure their craft out. 

Back to the topic...

At the end of the day, I think I would only keep my Takeda. It was my first and has sentimental value but that might change when/if I get a custom.


----------



## LZ962 (Dec 11, 2013)

My sakai yusuke KS swedish stainless gyuto


----------



## jared08 (Dec 11, 2013)

Watanabe 240 gyuto with mario handle and a recent DT ITK 240.. Have used a fowler 270 suji with custom handle lately and its very nice, comment worthy, not sure about a keeper tho. Love the looks and profile, but geometry didn't work for me.


----------



## Chuckles (Dec 11, 2013)

Speaking of which, your inbox is full Jared.


----------



## 99Limited (Dec 12, 2013)

daddy yo yo said:


> Never is such a long period of time...



That depends on how old you are. :joec:


----------



## Pachowder (Dec 14, 2013)

I am no pro but having tried some nice knives, my never sells are:

Harner and hhh gyuto, Harner nakiri, catcheside petty, Davis suji and, while not a knife, Rodrique straightrazor.

That is of course unless I see something I really want


----------

